# The Compendium of Ridiculous Statements By "Buck Nasty".



## Browning Slayer

> If we can win the SEC, then the skies the limit





> I haven't got us in the playoffs, yet. .. But I think we finally knock the door down to get into the SECG.





> Vegas high on UT
> Just something to make yall gag. You know it's getting serious when Vegas is jumping on.





> Throw ESPN in there. They have us favored in every game.





> After rebuilding, the results will show this year





> Coach Jones has these kids believing and playing inspired ball.





> SEC CHAMPIONSHIP bound. Win that, playoffs. If we get in the playoffs, watch out





> Saying we have no talent doesn't quite tick me off. It's very, very amusing actually. Cause were LOADED





> Butch and company have blown a few games, but we have replaced the weak links.



And the #1 line!!!



> Slayer will just disappear like last season



You wish!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Heck, why stop at 10...



> Butch ain't going no where for a long time


----------



## Browning Slayer

> fact is appalachian is better than what yall want to give them credit for



:d:d:d


----------



## Browning Slayer

> App State will beat Miami...



Couldn't forget this one..


----------



## Browning Slayer

> UT's offense was just vanilla..



Vanilla?


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Keep in mind



This is always the quote right before an excuse..


----------



## Browning Slayer

> What everyone is quick to point out about Jones, is how he "blows leads". Ok we deserve that, it's somewhat true, but those blown games, (UF, BAMA, OKLAHOMA) Was on the DC. HE'S GONE!!!



Ok, the DC was gone this past season and Jones still blew it.. More excuses..


----------



## Browning Slayer

> UT is set, polishing their skills, throwing new stuff in to mix with the old stuff, keeping their mouths shut, while every rival in the SEC takes shots at them like punks, only to get knocked out on game day.



Man, it's fun to read the stuff you wrote before the season...


----------



## Browning Slayer

> So this steak crap ain't nothing to these kids. But the rivals are scared, trying to use it as an advantage. Pssh.



Tell that to the Gators and Bama..


----------



## Browning Slayer

> And we'll be in the Dome when it matters most



No Dome...


----------



## CamoDawg85




----------



## elfiii

CamoDawg85 said:


>



He's not done yet. It's a Compendium.


----------



## CamoDawg85

elfiii said:


> He's not done yet. It's a Compendium.



Oh I know he's not done. I'm just curious as to how many characters his response will be to this thread. Is there a limit? If not you might want to entertain one


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> And the #1 line!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You wish!!!!


Man. All this just for me?  You shouldn't have.  But you have way, way,  way,  way too much time on your hands and this is how you choose to spend it?  I'm more disturbed by the fact you sit around thinking of me this much.  This is rent free with utilities, internet, satellite, and garbage service! 

Fact is,  none of that was far off. And the Vegas line was a joke that clearly flew over your head.  Much like the fact you can't grasp we underachieved due to 1st and 2nd string defense being wiped out. 

After having one of the top offenses and SEC player of the year,  you still believe we didn't pay vanilla against appy? You are truly naive.

And your streak quote makes no sense.  You know we beat UF, right?  And going into Bama, we had these guys out

DT Kahlil McKenzie
DT Kendal Vickers 
DT Alexi's Johnson
CB Cam Sutton 
LB Jalen Reeves-Maybin 
LB Darrin Kirkland Jr. 
LB Cortez McDowell 
LB Quart'e Sapp 
CB Malik Foreman 
S Micah Abernathy 
LG Jashon Robertson
C Dylan Wiesman
LT Brett Kendrick 
RT Chance Hall 
DT Danny O'Brien 



15 players Slayer FIFTEEN! !!!!!  You don't compete against Bama that banged up.  Sorry. Most of those injuries came the week before at Atm where if not for a fumble we win. They started dropping in that game, which I'm sure you watched with pure joy.  You can't play defense with 3rd/4th string against Bama and you sure as heck can't stop a d line like that with 2nd/3rd string o line. During and  After the Bama game we continued to lose players like Hurd, Berry and a few others.    Then you wonder how we let the east slip away? 

Get a clue


----------



## KyDawg

Who hired the strength coach, who should have had his players in better shape?


----------



## BuckNasty83

KyDawg said:


> Who hired the strength coach, who should have had his players in better shape?



That's what you come back with? 

We didn't hire a strength coach,  we used what was pretty much a graduate assistant. 

But to say we sucked is far from the truth.  You simply cannot perform at that level that deep into your depth chart when your 3 years into rebuilding.  We had just started adding depth this season and we were still short bodied


----------



## Horns

BuckNasty83 said:


> That's what you come back with?
> 
> We didn't hire a strength coach,  we used what was pretty much a graduate assistant.
> 
> But to say we sucked is far from the truth.  You simply cannot perform at that level that deep into your depth chart when your 3 years into rebuilding.  We had just started adding depth this season and we were still short bodied


My question is just how long does it take to "rebuild?" That excuse has ran out a year or so ago


----------



## BuckNasty83

Horns said:


> My question is just how long does it take to "rebuild?" That excuse has ran out a year or so ago



You tell me? If you think you can do it at this level in 2 years,  your crazy.  Not when you take over where UT was.  4 years to get quality depth


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> You tell me? If you think you can do it at this level in 2 years,  your crazy.  Not when you take over where UT was.  4 years to get quality depth



4 years to get quality depth? You do realize Butch was hired in 2013.. He's had 4 years as the coach of the Vols and this last recruiting class sucked!! 

Let's see you spin this load of garbage!


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> 4 years to get quality depth





> I'm not trying to spin it. I just don't put all the stock into rankings like you and many others.



hmmmm...


----------



## Browning Slayer

> Excuses? " Stories" defending my team? No, this is explanations for the idgits who make up their own realities.



Reality?? You live in a world of denial..


----------



## Browning Slayer

> I think if we could get to the SECCG we would have a legitimate chance at getting to the playoffs, which leads to the NCG.



You thunk wrong!


----------



## Browning Slayer

> He had reasons to be hampered the past 3 seasons. But not this year!



Champions of Life!


----------



## Browning Slayer

> Appy had a year to prepare for us in the season opener.



Appalachian State...


----------



## Browning Slayer

elfiii said:


> He's not done yet. It's a Compendium.



I took your advice!


----------



## Browning Slayer

> Not looking like it, but his overall record is misleading if you look at the whole picture and all the facts



The Facts? Butch's record are the "TRUE" facts!


----------



## Browning Slayer

> And it was Vanilla. When you don't use your qb, that's vanilla. Heck were vanilla as it is.



I take it you like Vanilla..


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yes.  I prefer grown men, who post other grown men in their avatar



That just sounds wrong..


----------



## Browning Slayer

> Already got my SECCG tickets



How did that work out for ya?


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> 4 years to get quality depth? You do realize Butch was hired in 2013.. He's had 4 years as the coach of the Vols and this last recruiting class sucked!!
> 
> Let's see you spin this load of garbage!



He had a quality 2 deep.  Not 3-4. This season was his first with HIS guys.  Again the offense was top notch even where it had to go 2 deep.  Defense would have been fine if it only had to go 2 deep.  D line was stacked until injuries. Enter 3Rd and 4th string on full d line minus Barnette. LBs wiped out too. Secondary was 2ND and 3Rd string.  Good enough for you?  Nahhh. You have no sense. 

This class may have only been 13th, but it was not a class of high need,  like last year,  we needed depth. We got enough 4 and 5* to compliment the talent we have on deck if it's stars you consider golden.  It's about fitting the system.  Check our 3 stars production done you like facts.  Dig a little,  look at our 3* offer list,  Bama, Clemson, Ohio, UF, LSU offers.  They must not be too much garbage.  You know nothing about any recruits.  You see the star ranking.  Your an idgit with little man syndrome


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> The Facts? Butch's record are the "TRUE" facts!



What's that?  That he has rebuilt every team he had coached?  Getting better every year,  taking them to Conference championships in year 2-3 at each stop and would have done it this year at the highest college level of not for the defense?  That's facts.  He's successful,  face it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

I bet Browning Slayer had to google how to spell compendium.


----------



## John Cooper

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet Browning Slayer had to google how to spell compendium.



Probably but dang that boy sure can present bait better than any one I know.  Heck even if makes a big splash he still catches something. ....


----------



## hayseed_theology

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's that?  That he has rebuilt every team he had coached?  Getting better every year,  taking them to Conference championships in year 2-3 at each stop and would have done it this year at the highest college level of not for the defense?  That's facts.  He's successful,  face it



Where are all these teams he rebuilt?

Central Michigan? He followed Brian Kelley who had won the MAC the year before Butch took over.

Cincinnati? Followed Brian Kelley again who had won the Big East two years in a row and went to two straight BCS bowl games.

At both those stops, he followed a very good coach and inherited some very good players. At CMU, he deserves credit for maintaining the success that Kelley created, but Cincinnati noticeably fell off from Kelley to Jones.


----------



## CamoDawg85

hayseed_theology said:


> Where are all these teams he rebuilt?
> 
> Central Michigan? He followed Brian Kelley who had won the MAC the year before Butch took over.
> 
> Cincinnati? Followed Brian Kelley again who had won the Big East two years in a row and went to two straight BCS bowl games.
> 
> At both those stops, he followed a very good coach and inherited some very good players. At CMU, he deserves credit for maintaining the success that Kelley created, but Cincinnati noticeably fell off from Kelley to Jones.



I feel a spin coming


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet Browning Slayer had to google how to spell compendium.



I didn't have too.. Elfiii gave me the idea!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

> Thx Dawgs. Y'all just made it easier for UT to get to Atl.



But the Vols choked instead.. Like I've been saying..


----------



## Browning Slayer

> Truth is, for some reason, it really didn't bother me. I mean it sucks and I really thought we were going to ATL. But I'm ok



Liar Liar Pants on Fire!! You already bought your SECCG tixs months before the game..



> Already got my SECCG tickets


----------



## Browning Slayer

> I'm willing to bet Bama won't stomp us like you think. Even with us not at full strength. I'm still not convinced they are much better than aTm.



Was 49-10 not a stomping? I guess you mis-spoke again..


----------



## Browning Slayer

> UF will lose to LSU. We win the tie breaker





> Ga's out. UF will lose to LSU,



Wrong again!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

> I hope yall can see UT is for real.



What's so real? That you had the best team in forever and choked it all away..


----------



## Browning Slayer

John Cooper said:


> Probably but dang that boy sure can present bait better than any one I know.  Heck even if makes a big splash he still catches something. ....



Year's of practice!!


----------



## BuckNasty83

hayseed_theology said:


> Where are all these teams he rebuilt?
> 
> Central Michigan? He followed Brian Kelley who had won the MAC the year before Butch took over.
> 
> Cincinnati? Followed Brian Kelley again who had won the Big East two years in a row and went to two straight BCS bowl games.
> 
> At both those stops, he followed a very good coach and inherited some very good players. At CMU, he deserves credit for maintaining the success that Kelley created, but Cincinnati noticeably fell off from Kelley to Jones.



I was waiting for someone to use this. And his success at Tennessee was from following Dooley I suppose?


I'll bump this later


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> I was waiting for someone to use this. And his success at Tennessee was from following Dooley I suppose?
> 
> 
> I'll bump this later



Yeah, you don't really care about facts do you??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> I didn't have too.. Elfiii gave me the idea!!



Well now, that creates quite a conundrum doesn't it?


----------



## Browning Slayer

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well now, that creates quite a conundrum doesn't it?



Well, in all fairness I did start a thread called "Top 10 Ridiculous Statements by Buck Nasty".. 

He said why just 10..


----------



## Browning Slayer

> I didn't say win it all. But we have a good chance at the playoffs.



Don't you have to win the SEC before you get in the playoffs?

And yet you constantly go against yourself..



> Good thing the games are played on the field and not predictions or what fans think.


----------



## Browning Slayer

> We'll sleepwalk all the way to ATL!



UT sure did fall asleep towards the end of the season..


----------



## Browning Slayer

> Chubb is not what he once could have been. I'd take Hurd over a 100% Chubb all day.



Didn't Hurd leave in the middle of the season cause he saw the dumpster on fire?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> Well, in all fairness I did start a thread called "Top 10 Ridiculous Statements by Buck Nasty"..
> 
> He said why just 10..



I stated that as well. 

Great minds think alike, or at least on parallel tracks.


----------



## Matthew6

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I stated that as well.
> 
> Great minds think alike, or at least on parallel tracks.



prayers sent


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Matthew6 said:


> prayers sent


----------



## hayseed_theology

BuckNasty83 said:


> I was waiting for someone to use this. And his success at Tennessee was from following Dooley I suppose?
> 
> 
> I'll bump this later



I think you are confusing improvement and success. Butch has brought some gradual improvement to Tennessee, but not success.  Y'all were 4-4 in the conference this year. That's not success.  I would describe UT as in the process of rebuilding, not rebuilt.

So far, he hasn't rebuilt any team that he's coached. Until this year, he did have UT headed in the right direction, but this season was a small step backwards. He may eventually bring success to UT, but he hasn't done it yet.


----------



## Browning Slayer

hayseed_theology said:


> I think you are confusing improvement and success. Butch has brought some gradual improvement to Tennessee, but not success.  Y'all were 4-4 in the conference this year. That's not success.  I would describe UT as in the process of rebuilding, not rebuilt.
> 
> So far, he hasn't rebuilt any team that he's coached. Until this year, he did have UT headed in the right direction, but this season was a small step backwards. He may eventually bring success to UT, but he hasn't done it yet.



The boy stays in a stage of "confusion"... I thought he was joking around at first but now I know it's his DNA..


----------



## Browning Slayer

> Look at how much more competitive we have been year to year against elite talent.



And yet you struggle with teams like App State.. Is that coaching?


----------



## Browning Slayer

> He's done exactly what he was supposed to do and gotten better every year



How did he improve this past season?


----------



## Browning Slayer

> He has now beaten every team in the east



Yep, he sure has.. Too bad he didn't do it in the same year while the Vols had a chance..


----------



## Browning Slayer

> We ran enough stupid runs up the middle to keep yall biting. Genius, or lucky? I dunno



What I do know is you have no clue.. Keep you biting? You just can't make this stuff up. Bucky, you are the Jethro of the sports forum...


----------



## Browning Slayer

> Too much talent not to win the East AT LEAST



At least?


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> How did he improve this past season?



Dude,  we had 3rd and 4th string defense.  2ND abs 3Rd oline. Yall couldn't do it with your starters. What used to be the best rb duo, #1qb. Oh he was a freshman?  But we're supposed to win with a defense playing freshman/back ups and new DC?

We beat Yall and UF, surely the rest of the world knows we could handle Candy and SC with a fully functioning team.  That's all I'm going to say.  Until your team can beat us again,  just hush.  I get it,  your cool in your own pack,  but outside of here,  your nothing more than a bias, pompous, idgit with zero football intelligence


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> At least?



How about the quote where I said barring injuries? I think most here can read between the lines and maybe a few want to see me in the light,  in which you want to paint me in.  Frankly, I don't care either way


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Dude,  we had 3rd and 4th string defense.  2ND abs 3Rd oline. Yall couldn't do it with your starters. What used to be the best rb duo, #1qb. Oh he was a freshman?  But we're supposed to win with a defense playing freshman/back ups and new DC?
> 
> We beat Yall and UF, surely the rest of the world knows we could handle Candy and SC with a fully functioning team.  That's all I'm going to say.  Until your team can beat us again,  just hush.  I get it,  your cool in your own pack,  but outside of here,  your nothing more than a bias, pompous, idgit with zero football intelligence



Fully functional? 

The Vols haven't been a fully functional team for a VERY VERY VERY long time.. They have shown moments of decent football and then...... wait for it..... wait for it... THEY IMPLODE!



BuckNasty83 said:


> How about the quote where I said barring injuries? I think most here can read between the lines and maybe a few want to see me in the light,  in which you want to paint me in.  Frankly, I don't care either way



Injuries are part of the game.. Sorry dude.. That's football! Maybe if you sorry Vols would clean up the field you play on it wouldn't be so bad. It's called Kneeland for a reason..


----------



## Browning Slayer

You know what your problem is Bucky.. You put EVERYTHING on the 1 game the Vols played against Northwestern.. That was the best game the Vols played in over 10 years and you expect it to happen every time.. You've said it a dozen times..



> I'm confident we come out a different team. We will see Dobbs ball out and wrinkles like against NW.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

BuckNasty83 said:


> Dude,  we had 3rd and 4th string defense.  2ND abs 3Rd oline.



You are speaking to the quality of talent, right?


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> Fully functional?
> 
> The Vols haven't been a fully functional team for a VERY VERY VERY long time.. They have shown moments of decent football and then...... wait for it..... wait for it... THEY IMPLODE!
> 
> 
> 
> Injuries are part of the game.. Sorry dude.. That's football! Maybe if you sorry Vols would clean up the field you play on it wouldn't be so bad. It's called Kneeland for a reason..



Injuries are part of it. But when they get to that extent,  it's.  It's called Neyland after one of the greatest coaches in history and a General who went to war for our country. But you don't strike me as the patriotic type.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Injuries are part of it. But when they get to that extent,  it's.  It's called Neyland after one of the greatest coaches in history and a General who went to war for our country. But you don't strike me as the patriotic type.





It's called KNEELAND by opponents due to the poor field conditions in the nastiest stadium in the SEC! 

http://www.sportsradiownml.com/2015...correct-issues-with-field-at-neyland-stadium/

http://www.cbssports.com/college-fo...ls-for-neyland-stadiums-bad-field-conditions/

http://www.tennessean.com/story/spo...vols-dealing-neyland-stadium-issues/75451112/


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> It's called KNEELAND by opponents due to the poor field conditions in the nastiest stadium in the SEC!



It's all those D-cell batteries buried up in the turf.


----------



## Browning Slayer

> It's been a long time since us Vol fans have had success.



Now this I can agree with.. About the smartest thing you've ever said!


----------



## Browning Slayer

> I do believe we have just as good of a chance as anyone in D1 though, but I was referencing the players goals above. I do believe we'll be in Atl this year



Maybe you should stop believing all the hype..


----------



## Browning Slayer

> Don't worry, there's always some ND type teams that don't deserve their rankings



Kind of like all of the UT hype before the season?


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> Kind of like all of the UT hype before the season?



More like UGA hype


----------



## KyDawg

Who had the most success in their first year Kirby or Butch. Butch had been a head coach, Kirby had not. Don't tell me about all the talent we had, because Kirby was left with a HS O line.


----------



## Browning Slayer

KyDawg said:


> Who had the most success in their first year Kirby or Butch. Butch had been a head coach, Kirby had not. Don't tell me about all the talent we had, because Kirby was left with a HS O line.



Oh boy Charlie, now he's going to come back with..



> we had that UGA inbred Dooley coach and a rebuilding Butch.





> Kiffen totally screwed us and recruiting





> UGA had WAY more talent than Butch had coming into his 1st year


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> More like UGA hype



So, just how many threads did you start in the offseason predicting the Vols were going to win the East and blah...blah...blah...

Heck, just scroll back to the 1st page of this thread and you'll see some of your stupid predictions. And in the End.. I was right! Vols imploded!


----------



## BuckNasty83

Imploding due to 16 injuries, sure.


----------



## KyDawg

Those injuries gonna stick around longer than George Bush on the excuse list.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Nope. Its time to move forward


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Nope. Its time to move forward



So, no more "We're Back"....


----------



## Browning Slayer

> Your kids, or grandkids, will one day suffer because of your mockery.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> but Dobbs needed that live action to become a better passer.


----------



## elfiii

This compendium has turned into a novel.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Check their offers,  not the stars.



Butch doesn't go after anything but 3*'s.. He'll coach em up..


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> Butch doesn't go after anything but 3*'s.. He'll coach em up..



Were 2 up on yall. Lucky it's not 4 straight


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> With that said they offer a lot of the 3*s we land,  or offer.



Yep, all 3 out of your 23...

Now if we were talking teeth, 3 would be a lot for someone from Knoxville...


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Just a pathetic attitude,  poor morals and values.  You truly are narcissistic. I don't know what has happened in your life,  or your raising,


----------



## John Cooper

Dang Slayer you got him top water chicken livers now!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

John Cooper said:


> Dang Slayer you got him top water chicken livers now!!!!!!!



That boy has been caught and released so many times I'm surprised he has any lips at all..


----------



## CamoDawg85

The sad part is, he just keeps on biting, no matter the bait. It sure makes the day go by faster to get on here and read his new excuse for the day.


----------



## KyDawg

The biggest difference between Vols and Dawgs is that we know when we are down, they don't have a clue when they are.


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> The biggest difference between Vols and Dawgs is that we know when we are down, they don't have a clue when they are.



Cause they can't read writing or write reading..... they really aren't the brightest crayons in the box.


----------



## Browning Slayer

John Cooper said:


> Cause they can't read writing or write reading..... they really aren't the brightest crayons in the box.



Crayons?? Vols have a hard time using a carpenters pencil..


----------



## CamoDawg85

KyDawg said:


> The biggest difference between Vols and Dawgs is that we know when we are down, they don't have a clue when they are.



This ^^^

Not sure if it's little man syndrome, getting picked on while growing up, but man, there's one on here that just refuses to say things didn't go their way and leave it at that. He wastes precious memory on interweb servers writing encyclopedias trying to explain how and why they didn't make the top 4 NC cut.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> UT would have been in there if not fit the injuries.



Could of... Would of... Should of...

If Butch was a good coach, he would have depth but he's too busy signing all of those 3*'s that nobody else wanted..


----------



## CamoDawg85

Browning Slayer said:


> Could of... Would of... Should of...
> 
> If Butch was a good coach, he would have depth but he's too busy signing all of those 3*'s that nobody else wanted..



Ouch


----------



## Showtime

Just a quick bump.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Showtime said:


> Just a quick bump.



No worries.. Bucky will be back.. As soon as he finds the very 1st positive article on Vol football.. Vols are absent from this forum this time of year anyway.. Then they come back, full charge in the fall for a few months and after the Vols lose a few games, they disappear again.. It's the same migration pattern we see every year..


----------



## Showtime

Browning Slayer said:


> No worries.. Bucky will be back.. As soon as he finds the very 1st positive article on Vol football.. Vols are absent from this forum this time of year anyway.. Then they come back, full charge in the fall for a few months and after the Vols lose a few games, they disappear again.. It's the same migration pattern we see every year..



Oops. I didn't realize buzzards migrated.


----------



## joepuppy

Not much to talk about this time of year. But we are still here. Still whooping UGA with a bunch of 3 *'s no one wanted.


----------



## Browning Slayer

joepuppy said:


> Not much to talk about this time of year. But we are still here. Still whooping UGA with a bunch of 3 *'s no one wanted.



Let me use one of Bucky's comments...



BuckNasty83 said:


> No one cares about streaks or what happened in the past. The players care about this season. It's not the same team that was on the field as last season.


----------



## elfiii

KyDawg said:


> The biggest difference between Vols and Dawgs is that we know when we are down, they don't have a clue when they are.



If you're always down you don't know what up is.


----------



## MudDucker

Lawd have mercy, y'all done beat Buck like a rented mule!


----------



## elfiii

elfiii said:


> This compendium has turned into a novel.



I take that back. We're talking volumes now. Encyclopedia Britannica is writing Slayer letters saying they want to be his friend.


----------



## KyDawg

Yall do need to ease up on Buck, yall know he is from Tennessee.


----------



## Matthew6

MudDucker said:


> Lawd have mercy, y'all done beat Buck like a rented mule!



ouchie


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> I know there's some risk involved with this,  but a man's got to do,  what a man's got to do.



You go boy!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> I read earlier where Peyton was asked about coaching.  He said he didn't see himself as a HC, but maybe qb coach at UT one day. I'm wondering if he and Butch have been talking about his future?



You know how dumb this sounds? You think Peyton Manning, Superbowl winning, 18 season's in the NFL, multiple record breaking NFL Hall of Famer is going to sit down and take orders from Butch Jones? And you wonder if Butch and Peyton have sat down to talk about Peyton's future??


----------



## John Cooper

Man this is my daily laugh thread........ it like the gift that keeps on giving......


----------



## elfiii

John Cooper said:


> Man this is my daily laugh thread........ it like the gift that keeps on giving......



Volume II coming soon to a Barnes & Noble near you. Be the first kid on your block to get a copy.


----------



## John Cooper

elfiii said:


> Volume II coming soon to a Barnes & Noble near you. Be the first kid on your block to get a copy.


----------



## Matthew6

daily volsux.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

KyDawg said:


> Yall do need to ease up on Buck, yall know he is from Tennessee.



thus the rented mule


----------



## Matthew6

gobbleinwoods said:


> thus the rented mule



ouchie.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> And if we'd played our normal style of offense we would have.  But the fact is buddy.  Scores aren't that easy to predict. If they was,  well Vegas wouldn't be doing so well.  And I never,  ever said UT  would win in all.  I did expect the East. And you know, like slayer knows,  what happened there



And the Vol garbage is flowing again..


----------



## Matthew6

gatorswill win the east this year


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> And the Vol garbage is flowing again..



But, but, but.....barring injuries they would have been an 11 win team last year! 

If, If's and buts were candy and nuts..........


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> You know how dumb this sounds? You think Peyton Manning, Superbowl winning, 18 season's in the NFL, multiple record breaking NFL Hall of Famer is going to sit down and take orders from Butch Jones? And you wonder if Butch and Peyton have sat down to talk about Peyton's future??




Obviously it's not about the money. It's about doing what you love.  The man loves the game and his University. No,  that's not dumb at all.


----------



## BuckNasty83

BuckNasty83 said:


> Obviously it's not about the money. It's about doing what you love.  The man loves the game and his University. No,  that's not dumb at all.



Not to mention the guy said it,  himself


----------



## Matthew6

more compendium stuff


----------



## Matthew6

BuckNasty83 said:


> Obviously it's not about the money. It's about doing what you love.  The man loves the game and his University. No,  that's not dumb at all.



you got your livestock to market quick.  seems you hired that reader/typist that 4x4 used 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Madsnooker

UT fan after beating Northwestern!!!! He is probably hollering "National Champs next year baby!!!!"

Or, maybe he is screaming "4th quarter baby"?


----------



## elfiii

Madsnooker said:


> UT fan after beating Northwestern!!!! He is probably hollering "National Champs next year baby!!!!"
> 
> Or, maybe he is screaming "4th quarter baby"?



Look everybody, pictures!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> We're beyond mad and deservingly so. This was a game we should have won by double digits



This is a good one.. Especially considering the Gators were favored..


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Based on what?  A win over a 3-9 ND?. It's 3 weeks in and yall haven't proven anything. Yet you got him competing for  a NC next year?



You of ALL PEOPLE trying to give someone else crap?? 



You had the Vols winning the East and making the playoffs last year when yall hadn't proved anything!! You really are on a planet of your own..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Browning Slayer said:


> You of ALL PEOPLE trying to give someone else crap??
> 
> 
> 
> You had the Vols winning the East and making the playoffs last year when yall hadn't proved anything!! You really are on a planet of your own..



Dude, he's speshul. Cut him some slack.


----------



## Matthew6

daily volsux


----------



## John Cooper

Browning Slayer said:


> This is a good one.. Especially considering the Gators were favored..



Lol. I grabbed that for sig line material about a minute after bucky posted it.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> You tell me? If you think you can do it at this level in 2 years,  your crazy. h



Umm... Kirby has the Dawgs going to the SEC Championship in year 2.. 



BuckNasty83 said:


> He had a quality 2 deep.  Not 3-4. This season was his first with HIS guys.  Again the offense was top notch even where it had to go 2 deep.  Defense would have been fine if it only had to go 2 deep.  D line was stacked until injuries. Enter 3Rd and 4th string on full d line minus Barnette. LBs wiped out too. Secondary was 2ND and 3Rd string.  Good enough for you?  Nahhh. You have no sense.
> 
> This class may have only been 13th, but it was not a class of high need,  like last year,  we needed depth. We got enough 4 and 5* to compliment the talent we have on deck if it's stars you consider golden.  It's about fitting the system.  Check our 3 stars production done you like facts.  Dig a little,  look at our 3* offer list,  Bama, Clemson, Ohio, UF, LSU offers.  They must not be too much garbage.  You know nothing about any recruits.  You see the star ranking.  Your an idgit with little man syndrome



I know enough about recruits to know Butch can't pick any good ones..



BuckNasty83 said:


> I was waiting for someone to use this. And his success at Tennessee was from following Dooley I suppose?
> 
> 
> I'll bump this later



Don't worry about bumping it, I'll do it for you.. How did the Vols do this season in your eyes?


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Hate to tell yall, but Butch is safe.
> 
> Slayer, our 3*s can whip your 5*s. Matter of fact,  the guy pounding the rock for us this year   is a former 3*. 3rd stringer last year avg. 6.4 yards a carry with almost 700 yards. Sometimes it's about recognizing talent and DEVELOPING it. But since it matters to you,  we currently have 8 5*'s and a #2 OL 5* and a lot of guys from the 15 class.



Bucky, you and the Vols are a gift that just keeps giving! Funny how I can just post a quote from August and see how much things have changed!


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> You tell me? If you think you can do it at this level in 2 years,  your crazy.



Well call me CRAZY! Cause it happened! Man alive, you are the gift that keeps giving.. 

I bet you were just laughing at half time last night, weren't you? Only to have the Dawgs rip your heart out again and step on it..


----------



## MudDucker

Browning Slayer said:


> Well call me CRAZY! Cause it happened! Man alive, you are the gift that keeps giving..
> 
> I bet you were just laughing at half time last night, weren't you? Only to have the Dawgs rip your heart out again and step on it..



Vol abuse ... Vol abuse!  Its so easy, even a caveman can do it!


----------



## fish hawk

Browning Slayer said:


> Well call me CRAZY! Cause it happened! Man alive, you are the gift that keeps giving..
> 
> I bet you were just laughing at half time last night, weren't you? Only to have the Dawgs rip your heart out again and step on it..



Yep!!!http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=11041197&postcount=149
"Y'all are getting out coached, out played, and out worked. Beside 2 busted plays by OUs defense, the Dawgs haven't done nothing. I said it awhile back. This is not a playoff caliber team"........BuckNasty83..... 1-1-2018


----------



## Browning Slayer

fish hawk said:


> Yep!!!http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=11041197&postcount=149
> "Y'all are getting out coached, out played, and out worked. Beside 2 busted plays by OUs defense, the Dawgs haven't done nothing. I said it awhile back. This is not a playoff caliber team"........BuckNasty83..... 1-1-2018



If it wasn't for "Crow" ol BuckNasty would starve!


----------



## John Cooper

Good ol bucky he just keeps eating crow..... opening his mouth and inserting his foot. 

He truly is the gift that keeps on giving........lol......


----------



## Browning Slayer

John Cooper said:


> Good ol bucky he just keeps eating crow..... opening his mouth and inserting his foot.
> 
> He truly is the gift that keeps on giving........lol......



I couldn't agree more!


----------



## MCBUCK

First time I’ve seen this and I read all seven pages. It’s been like sipping on a bottle of 23 year old Pappy Van Winkle.


----------



## TinKnocker

On John Emery fake tweet:



BuckNasty83 said:


> This dummy going to get yall caught


----------



## brownceluse

Buck nasty is a gift to us all! Daily volsux Just for him!


----------



## BuckNasty83

Let me have my fun


----------



## Silver Britches

I will say this about BuckNasty, dude is a sport. He hasn't tucked his tail between his legs and went into hiding like most of his VOL brethren have done. That's a sign of a true fan of his team.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Silver Britches said:


> I will say this about BuckNasty, dude is a sport. He hasn't tucked his tail between his legs and went into hiding like most of his VOL brethren have done. That's a sign of a true fan of his team.



Or it's a true sign he's become use to being a Vol and taking beatings!


----------



## Silver Britches

Browning Slayer said:


> Or it's a true sign he's become use to being a Vol and taking beatings!


You know, that's probably more like it.


----------



## brownceluse

Bump for Bucknasty


----------



## Matthew6

roll tide for nasty


----------



## joepuppy

Cheers to my Vol brethren. We are slim, but hang in there like a hair in a biscuit.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Ol Bucky... The gift that keeps giving! 



BuckNasty83 said:


> They are 1 dimensional:
> WV has NFL caliber WRs and Grier is more than capable of getting it done.  But past that,  *they don't have the talent.*



So if WVU has no talent, what does that say about the Vols?


----------



## Browning Slayer

> WV defense is a major weakness,  our line is going to feast on their o line,  their LBs are mediocre at best.  This is where we control the game.



  

Control the game? They had over 400 yards in PASSING!


----------



## Browning Slayer

> Overrated:
> Simply put,  they are an overrated 7 win team.  They won by 2 points to a 1 win Baylor for Gods sake. And struggled against any team with decent talent



They're overrated?  

Struggled against any team with decent talent...


----------



## Browning Slayer

> He's unproven as a head coach,  but you can't deny the guy is one of the best DC.



How did that defense work out for ya?


----------



## Browning Slayer

> And you can bet he has this team ready and everyone will have a chip on their shoulder. This team is hungry and bitter with something to prove.



If I were you, I would stop betting. You've NEVER been right!


----------



## Browning Slayer

> Weak defense:
> They were ranked  106 at defense last year.  Giving up an avg of 440 yards per game



Funny you mention weak defense.. And that number of 440 was close to what the Voltards gave up in the passing attack of WVU..


----------



## Browning Slayer

> And the run game will open up some explosive pass plays along with the play action catching them off guard often.



The Voltards didn't catch anyone off guard except you!


----------



## Browning Slayer

> Pruitt is calm and collected and seems confident.



Yep! This looks like someone that is confident!


----------



## Browning Slayer

> Dana has been making excuses a lot lately,  that tells me he is worried,  the battle of mentality is already half won


 
  
Glad you won that half cause you never showed up to play the actual game..


----------



## Browning Slayer

> I still think we can pull out 8 wins. WV is legitimate.



Open mouth, insert foot..  

And in the same thread you said..


> Simply put, they are an overrated 7 win team.



Until they curb stomped the Vols! 

You back peddle more than anyone I've ever seen on here.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> Open mouth, insert foot..
> 
> And in the same thread you said..
> 
> 
> Until they curb stomped the Vols!
> 
> You back peddle more than anyone I've ever seen on here.


Aint no back peddling.  They won 7 games last year.  They shouldn't have been ranked as high as they were for game 1. Based off how they played us,  they looked legitimate.  Not cause they beat us,  but because of the way they played.  I don't think they are a playoff team with Oklahoma in the way,  but they are legitimate.  Again,  their attack falls off in the 2nd of each half based on our game with them.  We got too far behind to play ball control football. But we were in the game until after the half. Time of possession is big against teams like that.  The less they have the ball,  the better.  That's coaching 101 against fast paced,  air raid type teams.  Anyway,  all this has already been beat to death.  Guess,  Slayer needing some attention. Trying to make himself look good AFTER the fact

So I whiffed on Appy State 2 years ago and WV in first game of the year. And you go and make a thread AFTER the wheels come off on 16,  AFTER 20+injuries in . AFTER a 5-0 start and top 10 ranking. After 2 straight wins over the dawgs. We all know the saying,  hindsight is 20/20 AFTER the fact.  I take a loss and move on.  You take a loss,  get bitter and create this to feel better and to downplay me,  AFTER 2+ years of me being right. Get a life dude.  What kind of GROWN MAN does stuff like this for validity in life? It's sports, we're all wrong A LOT.  The guys who get paid are wrong,  Kirk Herbstreit was wrong,  he picked us to win.  And from a scouting report anyone with any sense probably expected everything I predicted to be the gameplan.  WVU too, that's why they came out stacked and blitzing, look at their stats, so how are you trying to roast me for posting facts from last year? Seems a legitimate gameplan?Because it's AFTER the fact,  you spin everything like your some kind of guru, who knew something BEFORE. 

Since you like spinning so much, I got something you can spin on


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Aint no back peddling.  They won 7 games last year.  They shouldn't have been ranked as high as they were for game 1. Based off how they played us,  they looked legitimate.  Not cause they beat us,  but because of the way they played.  I don't think they are a playoff team with Oklahoma in the way,  but they are legitimate.  Again,  their attack falls off in the 2nd of each half based on our game with them.  We got too far behind to play ball control football. But we were in the game until after the half. Time of possession is big against teams like that.  The less they have the ball,  the better.  That's coaching 101 against fast paced,  air raid type teams.  Anyway,  all this has already been beat to death.  Guess,  Slayer needing some attention. Trying to make himself look good AFTER the fact
> 
> So I whiffed on Appy State 2 years ago and WV in first game of the year. And you go and make a thread AFTER the wheels come off on 16,  AFTER 20+injuries in . AFTER a 5-0 start and top 10 ranking. After 2 straight wins over the dawgs. We all know the saying,  hindsight is 20/20 AFTER the fact.  I take a loss and move on.  You take a loss,  get bitter and create this to feel better and to downplay me,  AFTER 2+ years of me being right. Get a life dude.  What kind of GROWN MAN does stuff like this for validity in life? It's sports, we're all wrong A LOT.  The guys who get paid are wrong,  Kirk Herbstreit was wrong,  he picked us to win.  And from a scouting report anyone with any sense probably expected everything I predicted to be the gameplan.  WVU too, that's why they came out stacked and blitzing, look at their stats, so how are you trying to roast me for posting facts from last year? Seems a legitimate gameplan?Because it's AFTER the fact,  you spin everything like your some kind of guru, who knew something BEFORE.
> 
> Since you like spinning so much, I got something you can spin on




No one needs to be a GURU to know the Vols suck! Your history shows us that. You're predictions have left you with squat except having to wear my Avatar for months. Remember that bet? Which was made in the summer. The Vols have nothing but history to show that your wheels will come off. I just learned to capitalize on it. You went on and on about how the Vols were going to win the East and blah.. blah.. blah..

This thread shows how many times you've been wrong! 

Here's you another one..



Matthew6 said:


> hey just added a lot of new material for slayer to put it in his compendium





BuckNasty83 said:


> I'll expect it.  And I'll eat my crow



You've been eating crow for years!

Daily Voltards suck!


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> What kind of GROWN MAN does stuff like this for validity in life?




I don't know.. This was Elfiii's idea.. Ask him..


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Lol cause UF is down and UT is coming out of a historical low.



So.. How are the Vols "coming out" of a historical low? You only won 5 games last season. That's your new "normal"...


----------



## MudDucker

Browning Slayer said:


> And the #1 line!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You wish!!!!



Looks like you are throwing enough bricks for them to build that wall!


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> So.. How are the Vols "coming out" of a historical low? You only won 5 games last season. That's your new "normal"...


You need a life buddy


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> we're going places



Like, to a Bowl game finally?


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> Like, to a Bowl game finally?


 You know all of life's secrets.  Let me shake your head around and see what it says


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> We were just a top 10 team 2 years



Maybe in your dreams.. Cause the Vols haven't been a top 10 team in over a decade.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> If it wasn't clear already, the message is very evident now: Tennessee is all in on football.



All IN! 

Please tell your football team that...


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> All IN!
> 
> Please tell your football team that...


Will be fun to serve you some crow again


----------



## bullgator

Again?


----------



## John Cooper

Brick by brick


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Check our 3 stars production done you like facts.  Dig a little,  look at our 3* offer list,  Bama, Clemson, Ohio, UF, LSU offers.  They must not be too much garbage.  You know nothing about any recruits.  You see the star ranking.  Your an idgit with little man syndrome


----------



## brownceluse

Champions of life.


----------



## John Cooper

"Y'all just don't understand, Butch is playing a vanilla offense"

Lord how many times did we hear that??????


----------



## brownceluse

“Fulmer is allowing Pruitt to build his program” 

“Stars don’t matter”

“Pruitt killed it with this class”

“Chaney sucks y’all are going to hate him”

“Chaney is a vol again. Pruitt is a genius”


----------



## SpotandStalk

The gift that keeps on giving


----------



## BuckNasty83

John Cooper said:


> "Y'all just don't understand, Butch is playing a vanilla offense"
> 
> Lord how many times did we hear that??????


First game against an inferior opponent.  Pretty common for teams to do. Why open up a playbook when you can out talent them? In that case it almost bit us in the butt. But Kirby has his moment with Nicholls State,  so I don't care that we almost lost. 

You ever play football John? When coach knows you can handle the guys,  he lets you call the plays, make your own reads,  work on your weaknesses, don't show much of your playbook cause you have a big opponent your saving certain formations for?  Guess not if I have to explain this to so many arm chair coaches around here


----------



## brownceluse

Forest never played either. Coach Bear just told him run. So he did. 

Another new buckyism “first game against an inferior opponent”


----------



## BuckNasty83

brownceluse said:


> “Fulmer is allowing Pruitt to build his program”
> 
> “Stars don’t matter” It's about
> 
> “Pruitt killed it with this class”
> 
> “Chaney sucks y’all are going to hate him”
> 
> “Chaney is a vol again. Pruitt is a genius”



Yall are the ones saying Fulmer will get in the way of Pruitt and not allow him to do his thing.  I just point out,  that it's obvious he's not. 

Here's the thing with why stars don't matter. They do and they don't.  They do if you like to add titles to everything.  They are a DECENT predictor of future production and a half hearted way to rank a class. 

Why they don't? Because there is over 14,000 football teams in america with almost 1.2 MILLION PLAYERS.  and your relying on a geek squad to ACCURATELY gauge each one of those players for a ranking? PLEASE.  Only a handful of schools get attention,  only a few thousand of those kids camp. A ton are overlooked if they are dominating in a weaker area. 

Another thing with that is rankings are biased.  Say a no name kid is discovered by Alabama. He gets an invite and works out and Saban offers.  Boom,  now the bandwagon jumps on and ranks him higher cause hes on Saban's radar.  Some kids get a bump on offers alone,  not talent. Some kids take a loss cause they commit to certain schools or choose not to travel to camps, or can't afford to leave their hometown.  Some kids wont be ranked as high because they didn't get offers from certain schools.  And we see way too many busts and way too many under the radar guys,  every,  single,  year.  

So if you feel better about a geek squad that's never even played football and writes sports blogs to rank your players.  Have at it.  These coaches offer based on performance and the ability to recognize talent and by coaches busting their tales searching the country to find guys that ranking services haven't heard of. Not looking at rankings on 24/7, rivals,  or espn.

Pruitt and company did a great job on this class. If you don't agree, then your not being honest with yourself. 

I never recall saying Chaney sucked and if I did it was to booger yall up.  I did say and believe yall wouldn't be happy with his style of offense.  Which I was correct about. 

No one has called Pruitt a genius for hiring Jim. ( Although he thought of very highly in the coaching ranks )As stated,  I wanted a different hire,  but Chaney will do enough with Pruitts defense to win us some games.


----------



## John Cooper

BuckNasty83 said:


> First game against an inferior opponent.  Pretty common for teams to do. Why open up a playbook when you can out talent them? In that case it almost bit us in the butt. But Kirby has his moment with Nicholls State,  so I don't care that we almost lost.
> 
> You ever play football John? When coach knows you can handle the guys,  he lets you call the plays, make your own reads,  work on your weaknesses, don't show much of your playbook cause you have a big opponent your saving certain formations for?  Guess not if I have to explain this to so many arm chair coaches around here



Bucky please don't try to call me out, I have played football, baseball and basketball. Did I play at the college level ..... No because I wasn't big enough size wise. I have helped coach and have coached at the highschool level in my past and one thing I always stressed was, you give it 100% no matter what. You play to win.

I am of the age and mindset now to know if you play a vanilla offense in any game that's all you know how to play. 

Look at the top winning programs. They go out and put a lesser team away quick and then put the second and third team in for reps.


----------



## Browning Slayer

John Cooper said:


> Look at the top winning programs. They go out and put a lesser team away quick and then put the second and third team in for reps.


Like UGA did to the Vols the last 2 games..


----------



## brownceluse

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yall are the ones saying Fulmer will get in the way of Pruitt and not allow him to do his thing.  I just point out,  that it's obvious he's not.
> 
> Here's the thing with why stars don't matter. They do and they don't.  They do if you like to add titles to everything.  They are a DECENT predictor of future production and a half hearted way to rank a class.
> 
> Why they don't? Because there is over 14,000 football teams in america with almost 1.2 MILLION PLAYERS.  and your relying on a geek squad to ACCURATELY gauge each one of those players for a ranking? PLEASE.  Only a handful of schools get attention,  only a few thousand of those kids camp. A ton are overlooked if they are dominating in a weaker area.
> 
> Another thing with that is rankings are biased.  Say a no name kid is discovered by Alabama. He gets an invite and works out and Saban offers.  Boom,  now the bandwagon jumps on and ranks him higher cause hes on Saban's radar.  Some kids get a bump on offers alone,  not talent. Some kids take a loss cause they commit to certain schools or choose not to travel to camps, or can't afford to leave their hometown.  Some kids wont be ranked as high because they didn't get offers from certain schools.  And we see way too many busts and way too many under the radar guys,  every,  single,  year.
> 
> So if you feel better about a geek squad that's never even played football and writes sports blogs to rank your players.  Have at it.  These coaches offer based on performance and the ability to recognize talent and by coaches busting their tales searching the country to find guys that ranking services haven't heard of. Not looking at rankings on 24/7, rivals,  or espn.
> 
> Pruitt and company did a great job on this class. If you don't agree, then your not being honest with yourself.
> 
> I never recall saying Chaney sucked and if I did it was to booger yall up.  I did say and believe yall wouldn't be happy with his style of offense.  Which I was correct about.
> 
> No one has called Pruitt a genius for hiring Jim. ( Although he thought of very highly in the coaching ranks )As stated,  I wanted a different hire,  but Chaney will do enough with Pruitts defense to win us some games.


?


----------



## BuckNasty83

John Cooper said:


> Bucky please don't try to call me out, I have played football, baseball and basketball. Did I play at the college level ..... No because I wasn't big enough size wise. I have helped coach and have coached at the highschool level in my past and one thing I always stressed was, you give it 100% no matter what. You play to win.
> 
> I am of the age and mindset now to know if you play a vanilla offense in any game that's all you know how to play.
> 
> Look at the top winning programs. They go out and put a lesser team away quick and then put the second and third team in for reps.



A player giving 100% and a coaches gameplan are 2 different things.

And going out and dominating a lesser opponent,
It don't always happen like that. Every team has something to work on,  new plays/players to implement,  stuff they are saving for a certain opponent. A QBs check downs,  his ability to pick up blitzes,  his ability to read a certain package.  His ability to attack cover 2. His ability to pass, routes etc, etc.

You also lineup differently with each team due to mismatches. Or lack of. Maybe a wr has a problem running certain routes,  or can't beat press. RBs missing blocks,  hitting wrong hole.  Linemen picking up the wrong blocks. 

There is so much to work on that don't always get fixed in practice and some things that won't click until game situations,  or don't show up until game day.

You use these cupcake games to work out kinks and experiment. Stubborn coaches will do it over and over until it's fixed,  or they are happy


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> You use these cupcake games to work out kinks and experiment.



There is no such thing as a "cupcake game" for the Vols... What UGA calls a cupcake, the Vols call it a "must win"..

The Vols struggled against The Charlotte 49er's last year!


----------



## Cmp1

Browning Slayer said:


> There is no such thing as a "cupcake game" for the Vols... What UGA calls a cupcake, the Vols call it a "must win"..
> 
> The Vols struggled against The Charlotte 49er's last year!


? ? ? ?


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> You know all of life's secrets.


----------



## KyDawg

But all we have is freshmen. You want to see a freshman class, look no further than Athens.


----------



## MudDucker

Vols sux.  That is all.


----------



## John Cooper

Where has lil buckey been lately

I know he is being vanilla!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

John Cooper said:


> Where has lil buckey been lately
> 
> I know he is being vanilla!!!!!



It's usually summer when he shows up. Then talks a lot about how the Vols will do this and do that. Come October the excuses start. Freshman to injuries to blah.. blah.. blah..

Rinse and repeat the following season. Been that way since he joined


----------



## Matthew6

daily volsux


----------



## MudDucker

From their recent posts, I think we need this same thread for FSU fans.


----------



## brownceluse

Dailyvolsux


----------



## Danuwoa

Butch please!


----------



## Matthew6

Monday volsux


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Given the circumstances,  it's still too early to Judge Jeremy.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Either way, we got beat.  It's over,  nothing going to change that.  But judging Pruitt right now is foolish.



Oh, it's really far from over. Wait until BYU beats you!  

Knoxville may finally burn!


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Bnasty kin to AOC ??  Their predictions make absolutely NO sense ???


----------



## John Cooper

Oh Lawdy Quack done jumped in!!!!!


----------



## Twiggbuster

Sinking- like the Vol navy ?


----------



## Matthew6

John Cooper said:


> Oh Lawdy Quack done jumped in!!!!!


Quack knows that the vols suck more than tek?


----------



## Cmp1

I gotta change my avatar for the LSU game this week,,,,at least their playing someone substantial unlike the mutts,,,,


----------



## ddgarcia

Cmp1 said:


> I gotta change my avatar for the LSU game this week,,,,at least their playing someone substantial unlike the mutts,,,,



Yeah I guess we was just too dern skert to play those perennial powerhouses, GaSo, N'westernSt and UtahSt


----------



## KyDawg

ddgarcia said:


> Yeah I guess we was just too dern skert to play those perennial powerhouses, GaSo, N'westernSt and UtahSt




Didn't they play Georgia St in the last couple of years, before they were a powerhouse?


----------



## mizzippi jb

Dude's a homer troll to whoever is the team d'jour.


----------



## KyDawg

And are they the same team that got rewarded for not even winning their own conference and got a bye into the NC playoffs. Must have been nice having an extra week of rest and prep, before the playoffs.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Bumping this.. I'll need to add to it.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Browning Slayer said:


> Bumping this.. I'll need to add to it.


Plenty of ammo lately


----------



## John Cooper

Probably get an early start this year!!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb

Here's one.... 

"BOOM!"


----------



## brownceluse

Looking forward to it this year! That dominant win over Indiana has him feeling good!!!??


----------



## brownceluse

Oh and best offensive line in the country


----------



## Twiggbuster

Blast from the past???
Back to the Future!!

I love watching the TN coaches show no matter whose on the seat.
Hour long too!!!


----------



## John Cooper

BuckNasty83 said:


> Jesus Christ this guy is another Coley. He only scored 30 points or more  twice this season with weapons like Baker Mayfield, Odell Beckham, Jarvis Landry, Nick Chubb, Kareem Hunt,  etc.  This was supposed to have been one of the top offenses in the NFL.
> 
> And stop with all the Oklahoma State references.  Everyone knows that offense is ran by Mike Gundy and has been since Gundy was OC there under Les Miles.
> 
> You can't fluff this guy up and Ga fans have to be crushed about this hire


Just had to drop this one in here


----------



## elfiii

Aight y'all, cut the chatter. This thread is the Compendium of Ridiculous Statements By Buck Nasty thread. Let Slayer get back to work and do his job as Chief Scribe of the Compendium of Ridiculous Statements By Buck Nasty thread now annotated with memes.


----------



## John Cooper

Dropping another one in here!!


BuckNasty83 said:


> It was a side joke to all the "We're back" crap pushed on anyone not Ga.
> 
> 
> Which has me wondering.  Is Ga back? Asking for a friend


----------



## BuckNasty83

John Cooper said:


> Dropping another one in here!!


Slayer at least took stuff out of context and used stuff AFTER the fact (hind sight) to make himself feel better. This was a poor attempt by you though


----------



## John Cooper

BuckNasty83 said:


> Slayer at least took stuff out of context and used stuff AFTER the fact (hind sight) to make himself feel better. This was a poor attempt by you though


Poor attempt?? How so. 

It is the compendium of your ridiculous statements and what I quoted was pretty much spot on ridiculous!!


----------



## Twiggbuster

Muh Cade ?


----------



## mizzippi jb

Muh fanger..... Muh law suit.......


----------



## TinKnocker

Twiggbuster said:


> Muh Cade ?


Muh best o line in the country!


----------



## Danuwoa

mizzippi jb said:


> Muh fanger..... Muh law suit.......


??


----------



## brownceluse

Loaded with talent.
Weapons all over the field.
Best O line in the country.
Returning 9-11 starters on defense 
Defense was young last year.
Offensive players moved to defense.
Chaney is the best offensive coordinator ever.
Best coaching staff ever put together.
Best Saban taught HC.

I’ll add more later.


----------



## brownceluse

Go Voks


----------



## brownceluse

#cadesmommynothappy!!!!!


----------



## DAWG1419

Muh kant hol da baby

Muh Kant kut hay


----------



## BuckNasty83

brownceluse said:


> Loaded with talent.
> Weapons all over the field.
> Best O line in the country.
> Returning 9-11 starters on defense
> Defense was young last year.
> Offensive players moved to defense.
> Chaney is the best offensive coordinator ever.
> Best coaching staff ever put together.
> Best Saban taught HC.
> 
> I’ll add more later.


Don't go Slayer on me now. I didn't say half that lol


----------



## brownceluse

BuckNasty83 said:


> Don't go Slayer on me now. I didn't say half that lol


He said half..?


----------



## BuckNasty83

brownceluse said:


> He said half..?


7/8 ?


----------



## KyDawg

15/16


----------



## John Cooper

KyDawg said:


> 15/16


This^^^^^^


----------



## TinKnocker

9.5/10


----------



## elfiii

"I didn't see any offense."

Weird. We didn't either. Maybe the Vols will get some this year.


----------



## ddgarcia

May 4th, 2020



> Will we stay the #2 class at NSD? Probably not,  but I can see top 5.



Today


----------



## antharper

Great thread


----------



## BuckNasty83

ddgarcia said:


> May 4th, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> View attachment 1053443


Touche to drop this after a 5 and 4* decommit.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Time to add to this thread..



BuckNasty83 said:


> Tennessee will be the best yall get in regular season,  then Bama in the SECCG.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Not much I can say in here that I haven't said and won't be mocked for.



NOPE!


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Now onto the typical rib rubbing. Georgia SEEMS to be rolling,  but yall STILL  ain't beat nobody.


So, if we beat the Voltards we've accomplished something?


----------



## MCBUCK




----------



## Rackmaster




----------



## elfiii

I think we've got some new additions. Waiting on Slayer to post them up.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Good lord, I could pick this one "quote" a part in 20 different posts. 



BuckNasty83 said:


> Yes,  y'all are 7-0 because yalls schedule has averaged an opponent with 3 losses.  Yall have played teams that were ranked early,  but are no longer ranked,  yall have yet to play a TOP rated team withstanding preseason rankings. Nor a top rated offense. Yall haven't beaten anyone. Clemson was relevant last year,  not this year. ******* Kentucky and a 3 loss Clemson that will probably lose 2-3 more this year. If yall were knocking off undefeated teams, that would be impressive.
> 
> With that said, yall may win it this year.  CFB as a whole seems to be down this year,  except y'all. But then again,  we'll find that out once yall are matched against Bama and whoever ends up in this janky playoff season.
> 
> KENTUCKY?
> The same Ky that struggled with SC, Missouri,  and Chattanooga? Kentucky has beaten UT 3 times in 10 years and we have sucked for 10+ years.  Those 3 years they did win was also the year's our coaches were fired. Those are also the only 3 out of 4 years in my lifetime, that they beat UT.
> 
> Look, Stoops is doing a great job in Lexington and this may not be our Dad's KY, but I don't think they beat this UT team coming off a bye. They may have beaten UF and LSU and that's pretty rare for them,  but those 2 teams aren't exactly great this season.  I think we beat UF if we'd have played them later this year.
> 
> 
> Congrats on your undefeated season.  GA along with Cincinnati, have managed to survive this year,  when the rest of the college football world has fallen on their faces. If yall win at all, you deserve it,  but there will always be an asterisk next to yalls name in my book?


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> Lord knows I love me some moral victory.




As a Vol, it's all you have.


----------



## ddavis1120

Focused on UF; I'll worry about 10rc next month.

Florida has a two headed monster at quarterback which could cause problems for UGA's defense.  They have athletes all over the field on both sides of the ball and Grantham may luck up an actually call a game to complements no neck's offense.


----------



## Browning Slayer

BuckNasty83 said:


> I know,  but I bring a lot of truths too?



^that^ has got to be the best one yet...


----------



## MCBUCK




----------



## Madsnooker

Sorry Bucknasty just haven fun.


----------



## elfiii

ddavis1120 said:


> Focused on UF; I'll worry about 10rc next month.
> 
> Florida has a two headed monster at quarterback which could cause problems for UGA's defense.  They have athletes all over the field on both sides of the ball and Grantham may luck up an actually call a game to complements no neck's offense.



It’s the world’s largest outdoor cocktail party and nothing would make Gators more happy than embarrassing us and ruining our season with millions watching. We’ve seen it before and we’ve done it to them.

This is going to be nothing but good old smash mouth SEC football between intense rivals. There’s a likelihood but no guarantee on how it will turn out.


----------



## James12

Georgia will NOT lose a game this year. Bucknasty’s team at least appears to be competing again.


----------



## Browning Slayer

Madsnooker said:


> View attachment 1112632
> 
> Sorry Bucknasty just haven fun.


Dang Snook. It’s like punching a guy and saying, I don’t mean to hit you that hard”.


----------



## Browning Slayer

James12 said:


> Georgia will NOT lose a game this year. Bucknasty’s team at least appears to be competing again.


“Moral” victories don’t count.

Give that boy a participation trophy!


----------



## elfiii

Browning Slayer said:


> “Moral” victories don’t count.
> 
> Give that boy a participation trophy!



Don’t they still need bricks up there in Knoxville or did they just give up and tear the wall down?


----------



## Madsnooker

Browning Slayer said:


> Dang Snook. It’s like punching a guy and saying, I don’t mean to hit you that hard”.


Well I'm not much of a fighter!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Madsnooker said:


> Well I'm not much of a fighter!!!


It’s that Buckeye in ya! 

Sorry snook, you loaded the gun.,


----------



## Madsnooker

Browning Slayer said:


> It’s that Buckeye in ya!
> 
> Sorry snook, you loaded the gun.,


 Well now you sound like me!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer

Perfect time to bump this thread.



BuckNasty83 said:


> Nice to see yall taking us serious again


----------



## elfiii

And all of a sudden Slayer is back in business.


----------



## notnksnemor

elfiii said:


> And all of a sudden Slayer is back in business.



You're welcome.


----------



## LEGHORN

I’m not sure it was such a good idea to bump this. Real possibility soon for Buck Nasty to start his own thread of ridiculous statements by Slayer. Oh wait, that’s most every post by Slayer, nvm, carry on.


----------



## Browning Slayer

LEGHORN said:


> I’m not sure it was such a good idea to bump this. Real possibility soon for Buck Nasty to start his own thread of ridiculous statements by Slayer. Oh wait, that’s most every post by Slayer, nvm, carry on.


I do welcome it.. I've been held back for quite a while now...  


Problem is.. For him... It'll take a couple decades for him to catch up. We sure don't want to look back at the Avatars Bucky's carried over the years...



LEGHORN said:


> I’m not sure it was such a good idea to bump this.




I beg to differ. Seemed like the right time. If you think I'm worried about the freaking Vols... PFFFFFTTTTTTT........

Do ya think the Dawgs are scared? I'll side with Kirby and his stable of horses. Through all 4 qtrs. And Saban.


If you or anyone thinks the Vols are just going to walk over Bama and UGA.... 


REALITY... Vols haven't beat Bama in 15 years?



Here's the biggest reality.. Vandy, you are next. Vols, enjoy your BYE week in Knoxville. You're coming to Athens.


----------



## Browning Slayer

And Kirby doesn't like the Vols... Matter of fact, he doesn't like any of you.  It sucks to be anyone on his schedule. He takes it personal. There's no team looking forward to coming to Athens. Period. GO DAWGS!!


----------



## LEGHORN

I never said anything about them walking over Bama……c’mon that’s just ridiculous.


----------



## johnpoulan83

Hookers a good qb and they’re playing at home, the spreads at +7 Tennessee right now, I’ll take it all day the way tennessee playing right now and with young still not 100 percent


----------



## Browning Slayer

> Here's the thing.  I'm not much worried about Slayer quoting me.


^that^ one definitely" belongs here.


----------



## John Cooper

Browning Slayer said:


> ^that^ one definitely" belongs here.


----------



## BuckNasty83

Browning Slayer said:


> ^that^ one definitely" belongs here.


Shivering I yell ya?


----------



## SpotandStalk

My god this thread is still going


----------



## ddgarcia

SpotandStalk said:


> My god this thread is still going


The Buckster is a wealth of material


----------



## Browning Slayer

SpotandStalk said:


> My god this thread is still going


Bucky, speakith....


I, "quote".....


----------



## John Cooper

@Browning Slayer


----------



## antharper

John Cooper said:


> @Browning Slayer


This thread is for his off-season fun ! And he’s got plenty to add


----------

